# Forenbersicht > Wer? Wo? Wann? >  >  Europatrip

## Phillip

Moin,
mein Kumpel und ich (beide 19) haben dieses Jahr unser Abi gemacht und gehen diese Woche fr ein halbes Jahr auf Tour durch Europa. Waren jetzt 3 Wochen in Klitmller und fahren mit unserem Bus nun richtung Westeuropa. Die Route soll ungefhr so aussehen:  Oktober Bretagne/Irland; November-->zurck Bretagne -->Frankreichs Kste herunter bis Nordspanien--> Portugal und mitte Dezember ab Sdspanien mit der Fhre nach Teneriffa ber Winter. 

Wir sind beide Windsurfer (und versuchen uns im Wellenreiten) und sind immer auf der Suche nach Wavespots. 

WER LUST HAT UNS ZU TREFFEN ODER AUCH HERUMTOURT BITTE MELDEN!!! =) wir wrden uns sehr freuen ber Gesellschaft aber auch einfach TIPPS zu verschiedenen Lndern, wie z.B. irland, wo wir beide noch nie waren.

Danke Euch!
Viele Gre
Phillip & Benny

----------


## SecretSpot

Ein Tipp fr die Fhre: nehmt die Armas Fhre von Portimao,Portugal (www.navieraarmas.com) und nicht die Transmediteranea von Spanien. Die Fhre von Portugal ist neuer und kostet viel weniger. Viel Spa auf der Tour!

----------


## Robat1

Hi Jungs,

ohhh mannnn, 19, Abi hinter sich und 6 Monate von Spot zu Spot, da beneide ich Euch nun wirklich um die womglich beste und sorgloseste Zeit Eures Lebens und ich bin sonst nie jemandem um irgendwas neidisch ;-)

Wie wars in den Wellen rund um Lissabon ?
Und wie wars in Tariffa ?
Wir sind da oft fast verhungert wenn nach dem Surfen die Kneipen erst um 20:30 ffnen.

Vom Zeitplan msstet ihr nun schon in el Medano gelandet sein?
Stehen tut ihr dort mit Eurem Bus am besten am Cabezo-Beach hinter der Strandbar El Chiringuito. Da gibts auch ne Stranddusche ;-)
Gleich neben Rene's gnstigen Zimmern.
Rene's Webcam in Cabezo:
http://www.medanoguide.de/webcam.htm

In der Cabezo-Bucht knnt ihr auch direkt Surfen und Windsurfen, aber nach meinem Geschmak ist der beste Spot direkt vor der Frutti-Bar in el Medano und manche schwren auf das Flachwaser neben der Mole zwischen El Medano und Cabezo.
Lasst Euch von den aktuellen Bildern nicht tuschen bei richtig Wind habt ihr dort Traumwellen.
Hier Blick aus der Frutti-Bar.
http://www.csf4u.com/de/webcam.html

Mittags in der Fruttibar nen riesen Teller Spaghetti Bolonese mit Blick auf die Surfer ist auch super und  die Bar bietet kostenloses WLAN.

Bestes Lokal vom Essen sowohl vom Preisleistungsverhltnis der ganzen Insel "La Famila" direkt in El Medano.

Falls das eigene Material nach 4-5-6 Monaten schlapp macht ist der beste Verleih direkt an der Auen-Mauer (Nordseite) vom Hotel Playa Sur auf der Seite zur Frutti-Bar (den Namen der Station hab ich leider vergessen, sind super nette entspannte Italiener).

Viel Spa

Robert

----------


## Itzig

Moin! Geiler Plan Jungs! Habe gerade 4 Monate Europa und 4 Monate Asien hinter mir. In Euroland fand ich Peniche in Portugal zum Wellenreiten genial. Gefhlt tausend spots und einer geht immer - Infrastruktur ist super. Tarifa fand ich ebenfalls genial und zum Wellenreiten die etwas abgelegene aber traumhafte Bucht von Bologna...
Einige Pics von den Spots und Stories (aber keine wirklichen Anreisebeschreibungen) habe ich in meinem Reiseblog bei Interesse: www.jansweg.wordpress.de
Hang Loose und vieeeeeel Spa auf der wahrscheinlich geilsten Tour Eures Lebens!
Jan

----------


## Hiob10hiob

Moin,
Geiler Plan,
Ich hab nchstes Jahr so ziemlich das selbe vor.
Wollt ihr mir und den anderen eure Erfahrungen teilen?
Wie habt ihr das ganze finanziert, wo geschlafen...

Hang Loose

Rapha

----------


## MisterLogo

Das klingt super! Bin gerade auf Gran Canaria und geniee das tolle Wetter. Wie sieht es denn auf Teneriffa derzeit aus (auch in Bezug auf die Windverhltnisse) und wo sind gute Surfspots? Jetzt seid ihr die besten Ansprechpartner, von denen man gute Tipps erhalten kann  :Wink: 

Ich wnsche euch weiterhin eine tolle Zeit!

Gre von Gran Canaria

----------

